# Old-School Craft Kits



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

Remember when ...

Crafting supplies came in a kit? And it didn't matter that you might cut your finger off ...




... or go crazy listening to the tumbling of rocks for days on end ...



... or even blow up the house and part of the neighborhood with it?




*sigh* ... life was SO much more fun before lawsuits!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 2, 2013)

I loved the more mundane paint by number sets.  I usually lost patience with it near the end and they ended up looking more Andy Warhol "ish" or some equally unrecognizable modern art concoction.  I seldom had enough paint to finish it anyway between what I managed to smear on myself or the caps on the little containers not closing tightly causing the paint to dry out.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2013)

Paint-by-numbers was fun! I remember there being SO many choices; one that I was especially proud of was a portrait of JFK. 

But yes, those darned little containers would often dry up even before you were done. I guess that was job security for the Paint-By-Number employees.


----------

